# "the referenced account is currently locked out and may not be logged on to"



## sandy2810

*"the referenced account is currently locked out and may not be logged on to"*

Hi everyone 
Came across this problem where we had to change the harddisk and reinstall all the applications back again.
Had some mapped drives on a remote client connected via wan links to this server also this machine is on a different network and the server is on a different network but they can ping each other because they are in an routed environment.
The problem now is that the mapped drives that were created on the machine cannot be accessed and it generates the following error message "the referenced account is currently locked out and may not be logged on to" .The server is a windows 2003 server what is causing this to generate this error guess i have stopped some services or have applied some local security policies,also note that there are few local users who are accessing the server locally through the same mapped drives on the server.
Need assistance as soon as possible thanks a ton.


----------



## crazijoe

Did you reset the computer account for the workstation in question?


----------



## cjessee

*Had the same problem on NT*

I had the same problem last month on a NT box....maybe what I did to solve the problem will help you. Because you probably brought the old box back up with the same name, I would imagine that everything looks right to YOU in the DC, but it doesn't look right to the DC... it is not the same computer. So I had to delete the computer from the domain in the domain controller and then I had to rejoin the computer to the domain. Or try joining into to the domain as a different name than it was before...


----------



## sandy2810

cjessee said:


> I had the same problem last month on a NT box....maybe what I did to solve the problem will help you. Because you probably brought the old box back up with the same name, I would imagine that everything looks right to YOU in the DC, but it doesn't look right to the DC... it is not the same computer. So I had to delete the computer from the domain in the domain controller and then I had to rejoin the computer to the domain. Or try joining into to the domain as a different name than it was before...


anyways guyz the problem has been sorted out and this server is not a DC its just a normal server used for oracle access,the problem was with the username,it was set to locked under user settings.
thanks for the suggestions.


----------

